# Whats to stop other people from stealing designs?



## pakinhwan (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, i am looking to start a shop in both spreadshirt and Cafepress. but i noticed i see the same designs on alot of the shops. what is to stop these people from just stealing my designs and selling it cheaper?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is nothing to stop them...if they do, then you have to take legal action against them...however this can cost a lot of money...so just be prepared for that.


----------



## pakinhwan (Jun 6, 2011)

cafepress and zazzle or spreadshirt does nothing to prevent this?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You can contact the sites and claim your copyright, they may pull it. But you would have to have good evidence.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It is not the responsibility of the fulfillment service to be the IP police. It's your own responsibility to take legal action if someone infringes on your copyrights or trademarks.

The sites do their best to filter illegal works. But they basically draw the line at obvious infringements, such as using Disney, NFL, Star Wars, etc. But random instances of stealing designs is too difficult to police.

The best way to protect your IP is to register your copyrights and trademarks. Then take the proper legal action against infringement.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

kimura-mma said:


> It is not the responsibility of the fulfillment service to be the IP police. It's your own responsibility to take legal action if someone infringes on your copyrights or trademarks.
> 
> The sites do their best to filter illegal works. But they basically draw the line at obvious infringements, such as using Disney, NFL, Star Wars, etc. But random instances of stealing designs is too difficult to police.
> 
> The best way to protect your IP is to register your copyrights and trademarks. Then take the proper legal action against infringement.


Generally it's too much hassle and the infringer may not have the funds. Certainly in the UK, getting a court order in your favour is easy, then you have to go back to the court to enforce the award, then you have to send the bailiffs in.
The company may just shut down, restart under another name and carry on regardless. I have an old business partner that still owes me £30k.


----------

